# We were asked if we were "preppers" today.....



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

We ran into Costco to pick up Frontline for the dogs and decided to buy two large 25 lb bags of rice...three large bags of pinto beans,large box of dried milk and one large bag of dried corn ( the big commercial kind for pop corn)......

As we were leaving some guy asked us if we were preppers....I lied and told him "No" we own a restaurant ( not a complete lie, we are in the process of selling ours)...

What do you all say if someone asks.....


This is the first time we have been faced with this....


Thanks so much


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Tisk tisk*



Tnfarmgirl said:


> We ran into Costco to pick up Frontline for the dogs and decided to buy two large 25 lb bags of rice...three large bags of pinto beans,large box of dried milk and one large bag of dried corn ( the big commercial kind for pop corn)......
> 
> As we were leaving some guy asked us if we were preppers....I lied and told him "No" we own a restaurant ( not a complete lie, we are in the process of selling ours)...
> 
> ...


That first lie is the hardest TNFarmgirl. The road to Hell is greased now!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I always say "Family Reunion"!


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't let people label you. What is a "preper". To plan for problems is not a bad thing. Just respond " what is a preper?" you are not lying, just asking.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I just tell em we get hungry an ya never know when a storm might hit. I don't like bein "labeled" cause now even "prepper" is looked upon as sorta nutty. It all be in the eye a the beholder. Ain't really none a thier busness anywho.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillM said:


> That first lie is the hardest TNFarmgirl. The road to Hell is greased now!


Well, there is lying for the sake of being malicious, and then there is lying for the sake of OPSEC and/or protecting yourself and your family.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This may rub some the wrong way, but, lying is not always a bad thing. 

Those who think that absolute honesty is always required for all issues will be the first to go if/when the round-up starts.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Well, there is lying for the sake of being malicious, and then there is lying for the sake of OPSEC and/or protecting yourself and your family.


As usual I agree with Turtle. Sometimes OPSEC and the families security takes precedence over someones being nosy!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

It's for a church supper/ summer camp/breakfast/etc.
I never get asked but thats what I've decided to say.

I'll do or say anything to protect me and mine. I don't give a rats patooty who or what thinks that I shouldn't. It's none of their business anyways. I'll lie until the cows come home and I'll not be ashamed that I did so to nobody. Not even the Lord.


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

I look at it as though they are a tele-marketer. When a tele-marketer calls my house I always have a little fun. I creat a story on the go and flip the tables if they are trying to sell a product I ask them"How many of these have you bought?", "So have you had any problems with it?". Then I I for the kill shot, change voices and act as though I am my gay lover. If they haven't hung up by then they do real soon.
I plan ahead what story I use. I am buying it for a boy scout troop, I am cheap and need to save money so I buy in bulk, it's for a inner city youth club, a church function, a community hog roast, company party, class reunion, sending it to Africa for the starving children,etc. or just ignore the question. If its a "story" keep it simple.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

The cashier asked me why I was buying 50 lbs of rice...I blurted out, "Um, we're having a big party!" I just got a blank stare from that one.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with The River

"What's a Prepper?

And don't by large quantities of bulk items in the same purchase....


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> As usual I agree with Turtle.


Hey, thanks! I don't often hear that!


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Turn it around. Why are you buying a 50lb bag of rice? Because you are selling it. Because that is how you get paid. If you didn't sell it I would not buy it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My experience was a little different.

I was taking down a tree for a friend. His neighbor, a woman of about 50, came over to watch. When I was finished we all got to talking when she noticed the Ron Paul sticker in my window. That led to economic and political discussion, rising prices and gardening to offset those prices. After about 15 minutes she looked at me and "said", not asked, You're a prepper. I was getting the impression from her that she was too so I thought about it for a second and replied: "indeed." 

On the other hand, I was in the Dollar store awhile back and picked up 15lbs of pasta at $0.89 a lb. The cashier ask if I was buying this for a big spaghetti dinner at church or something. My reply to her was: "something like that."

In the first situation I felt comfortable responding in the affirmative. In the second, not so much.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sometimes, I think it is a simple matter of a cashier trying to make conversation, so they comment on the things in your basket. In response to things like, "Wow, that sure is a lot of pasta...", I've also made comments to the effect of, "Hey, in this day and age, you've gotta save money wherever you can. This is a good deal, and it'll keep for a while!" or, "Yeah, I just hate fighting with the crowds here, so I like to stock up when I can." I'm not lying to them (in fact I am telling the truth), I'm just not addressing their particular line of reasoning. 

I don't think that the "sin of omission" comes in to play while making polite conversation with people whom I will never again interact.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

i was in a supermarket (Tesco's) and got a load of cheap manual tin openers, girl on checkout said" are you collecting tin openers" i replied YES...end of conversation.


----------



## moose2find (Mar 11, 2012)

The truth is that I have a house full of children to feed! When I plan to feed them those beans and rice may be another story....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

We live very far out in the country ...isn't a lie...to each is his perspective!!!!
Far out to some is a Sunday drive to many..


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> The cashier asked me why I was buying 50 lbs of rice...I blurted out, "Um, we're having a big party!" I just got a blank stare from that one.


I think I would have asked them why they had it for sale if they didn't think they would sell it! geesh.......


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

First time I went into a store and filled a cart with canned food and dried rice/beans I felt like a wierdo. More like a bank robber at checkout, it was all in my head.

Noticed all kinds of stores carrying Lon term emergency food and bulk dried goods, I think they tell the tellers there to keep their mouths shut and avoid commenting on what you buy. 

My wife is great she goes shipping with me. She talks so much nobody gets a chance to ask about our groceries


----------



## BlindWollf (Apr 1, 2012)

I usually do my stocking up at Sam's Club, it's kind of expected to buy in bulk there so I don't catch too many stares there.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We shop at Sam's club and Gordon food service all the time and since the same people seem to be there all the time they know that I often special order and do open houses and wedding food for family and close friends and not one person has ever said squat about my added 25lb bags of anything except once. 
A young lady looked at my big bread flour bag and asked if I do all my own baking and my son and hubs both told her at the same time.. "Mom/Wife makes the best wood fired pizzas ever!" The young lady said that it is great that folks are going back to the old ways.. Wishes that more folks would do it. So my go to story is family reunion/wedding/baby shower yadda yadda.. and I am cooking for all. works great. 
Even hubby who thought that stocking up was a bit silly has now reversed completely and let me buy a bunch of my favorite deodorant cuz I had bogo coupons and they were on sale. so each one was a buck and that is $1.69 off per deodorant. So I got 10 for 10 instead of 26.90!
He also mentioned that since he is on over time that we need to maybe build a better set of shelves to put my stash on as the ones that are there could be a bit flimsy..  Almost floored me!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

This sucks! The only one who questions and hassles me is my wife!! I told her if she keeps squawking after SHTF I would trade her in for a younger model who is appreciative. I had to use my bug out bag for a few days. Now she just sighs when I grab big bags of grub at costco. I wish people would question me, I would explain all about the zombie infestation and 2012 and the aliens and CME's and..........


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

mojo4 said:


> This sucks! The only one who questions and hassles me is my wife!! I told her if she keeps squawking after SHTF I would trade her in for a younger model who is appreciative. I had to use my bug out bag for a few days. Now she just sighs when I grab big bags of grub at costco. I wish people would question me, I would explain all about the zombie infestation and 2012 and the aliens and CME's and..........


I will be the first one to say that trading in a problematic old model is a GREAT idea!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> This sucks! The only one who questions and hassles me is my wife!! I told her if she keeps squawking after SHTF I would trade her in for a younger model who is appreciative. I had to use my bug out bag for a few days. Now she just sighs when I grab big bags of grub at costco. I wish people would question me, I would explain all about the zombie infestation and 2012 and the aliens and CME's and..........


I'm glad that I don't have either problem. I have a younger model  and she pushes me to speed up our preparations. I just wish we had a bigger budget to purchase everything we need before the eventual collapse (or zombies lol) arrives.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I once told Ada that when she turned 40, I would trade her in for two 20's and she just looked at me smiled and said "you ain't wired for 220".  Jeeeze no respect.
Oh yeah, that was over twenty years ago and now that I have hit 65, I think I see the same idea churning in her head.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

oldvet said:


> I once told Ada that when she turned 40, I would trade her in for two 20's and she just looked at me smiled and said "you ain't wired for 220".  Jeeeze no respect.
> Oh yeah, that was over twenty years ago and now that I have hit 65, I think I see the same idea churning in her head.


No respect, but funny though. I couldn't trade mine in for two that add up to her age cause I would end up in jail. Plus, I don't think anyone else would have me.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

oldvet said:


> I once told Ada that when she turned 40, I would trade her in for two 20's and she just looked at me smiled and said "you ain't wired for 220".  Jeeeze no respect.
> Oh yeah, that was over twenty years ago and now that I have hit 65, I think I see the same idea churning in her head.


That is hilarious! I don't know... sounds like you have a mighty sharp lady there... may want to hang on to her!

Fortunately the newer model that I picked up is on the same page as me, and her family even more so. I consider myself a pretty lucky guy.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

IF I ever get comments about how much food I get I always tell them I have 6 kids and then whip out the family picture! They forget all about how much food I bought and just say "Oh my, you have your hands full!" Or I have several of my kids with me and they never even question why I am getting so much!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Turtle said:


> That is hilarious! I don't know... sounds like you have a mighty sharp lady there... may want to hang on to her!
> 
> Fortunately the newer model that I picked up is on the same page as me, and her family even more so. I consider myself a pretty lucky guy.


Shoot Turtle I wouldn't even trade her for a new truck and a bass boat.

Seriously, don't think for a second that I don't realize and appreciate who the Good Lord saw fit to pair me up with. I have loved, admired, and respected this woman for almost 41 years and I don't figure on changing that before I meet my maker.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I usually bulk shop with my two oldest one is 6'5" the other is 6'7". Once a lady said that's a lot of food. My son said yeah we eat like the Clumps (characters in a comedy about an obese family ) If I'm ever asked if I'm a prepper I'll do my best to act like that's the craziest thing I ever heard. Heck I may even say what's that.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Now to get back on track with the original post. I am in total agreement with telling "them" what ever pops into your noggin at the time. If it takes a "little white lie" to keep someone out of your "bidness" so be it. I prefer to just look at them and smile and just make them come up with their own answers, since it's none of their "datgum bidness" anyway.  If I am feeling really mischievous I just pat my ample belly and say that I need to maintain my girlish figure.


----------



## LdMorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

OPSEC is a full-time job.

If somebody asked me if I was a Prepper, I'd be inclined to say I was just a plain ole' back-slid Baptist, myself.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

LdMorgan said:


> OPSEC is a full-time job.


A way of life.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Always tell the truth

Pepper? Whats a pepper? Like a jalapeno? Or, is that some kind of group? I'm not in any groups and I sure am not a pepper.

No lies told. Besides playing stupid comes natural to me


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

oldvet said:


> I have loved, admired, and respected this woman for almost 41 years and I don't figure on changing that before I meet my maker.


You sir are one lucky man!! It took me longer than 41 years to meet mine. Believe it or not going through all the test models I went through before her was not nearly as much fun as it sounds.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A guy I know had some collectible rifle accessories. I told him I'd buy it all. He asked if I'm a prepper. I said I'm a hoarder, which is what I am.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

As with most topics covered by "reality TV", it has created a "reality" that bears only a slight resemblance to the reality that preceeded it. The concept of emergency preparedness is much more "open source", now, but has been sensationalized to such a degree that most "preppers" will reject the label for fear of being cast in an unflattering and inaccurate light.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I would laugh it off and deflect with a comment like "shouldn't everyone be?". It might be enough to short circuit any follow-up questions that you feel are overly invasive.

The worst thing you could do is act offended or secretive or in a way that might cause you to stick out in the other persons mind


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tell them your a hoarder! Hah...that will stop them dead in their tracks to hear that.

Really though I agree, you don't have to admit to anything, just smile and play dumb..."what's a prepper?".

I go into my favorite salvage goods store and practially buy them out of their best deals and claim I just love a good deal and am helping out adult kids (which I am, but..). They all just think it's great and helps the cause they are in business for (a missions group).

Maybe next time you should come in all cammo, with a small walkie talkie strapped to your belt, lots of official looking gear, and when they ask, just lean in and shake your head as if to silence them...lol, just see how few questions they would have then..


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Draw no attention.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I've never been asked. Usually go to different stores, use cash only, get a few things at a time, have not purchased in big bulk, if I mail order then I get a couple #10 cans at a time so its a smaller box. Might be slower progress but it draws no attention. My storage is low key so company doesn't have a clue. My garden is modest and the things I have in pots looks ornamental. Everybody has a veggie garden around here anyway. Our vehicles are very modest looking. No bling or showy items here. I'm also not worried about banging up the 88' GMC pick up, its already banged up but boy does that thing run smooth. I also purchase vehicles with cash, good used ones. The less attention the better. The only thing that draws company and attention is the backyard BBQ and beer weekends.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I am lucky out here in the Northwest, at least where we're at, everyone, even in Portland, does gardening and chickens and such, so the sutff we have been doing is not out of character for our area. More so for us, we're out of town on a larger property in the midst of farmland. 

When it comes to shopping, we don't get huge amounts all at once, it has been a steady pace and not seemingly out of the realm of a family who has lots of family gatherings and events....people out this way do seem to buy in bulk amounts anyways. I have seen people come out of the regular grocery stores with backs of vans, seats out, loaded to the gills, so I don't think that anyone gives it a second thought. 

I do think the slow trickle of supplies is the best way..it gathers little notice.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

The closest warehouse store is 70 miles away. When we go shopping we buy a truckload at a time. I have had one person ask me in three years of shopping like this "Is there anything I should know about". I lust looked at him and then started pointing at my kids each one saying... "that one is mine, that one is mine..." he ackknowledged that a big family does mean big shopping.

BTW we have 5 kids and #6 is due in September. They make for a crazy shopping trip and a great cover story.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A good answer is, "What are preppers?" Then when they explain it, say, "No, I've never heard of that. Are you a prepper?"


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wouldn't you like to be a prepper too?

Hah....a spin on something old and familiar, with a new thoughtline!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

i just tell 'em i don't like dr. pepper and go on out the door.......the hearin' aint so good ya know?........


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Exactly coyote...playing dumb or deaf works fine!


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

I thank God for those who know that sometimes, a lie is necessary. Liars saved many, many lives during the holocaust, and liars saved many from slavery along the underground railroad. Liars saved lives during the French (and American) revolution, and more than one Allied POW escapee was saved by lies of those who harboured them along the road to freedom.

Telling an untruth is not always a bad thing. It's all about the moral implications of telling the truth, or not. That's where judgment comes in, something that we are, sadly, lacking in since we began to dumb down our children.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Good one!*



rabidcoyote666 said:


> i just tell 'em i don't like dr. pepper and go on out the door.......the hearin' aint so good ya know?........


That gave me a good laugh. If I had been drinking some Dr. Pepper, it would have gone out my nose!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Quills, sometimes you just have to. I'd prefer to skirt around as much as possible before resorting to it, but given the right situation, I would not be honest about what I do, or what I had....

I have on niece, who lives a total in-city minimalist sustainable lifestyle (you all know what I mean?) and she comes over and see's my "pantry" and shakes her head in disdain (apparently I am wasteful, or excessive, something like that), I keep telling her it is just a stocked pantry and one day when she is out of work or prices have doubled, she'll be grateful her "conspiracy theorist" aunt did this.

Besides, it's just a stocked family pantry, nothing else....


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Besides, it's just a stocked family pantry, nothing else....


The funny thing is I have said similar things. What they don't know is that I have a stocked pantry and I also have a "stocked pantry" that most do not see.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

We've got family coming to visit, and they'll be sleeping on the "stocked pantry"! Hoping they don't notice, or at the very least, they won't say anything when they go back home. I'm mostly concerned about the teenagers.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Honestly, what actually shocks me is going over the family and friends homes, people with kids, and at best they have about two/three days worth of food on their home. Even the very idea of a stocked pantry is foreign to them. I think this is where people get into trouble in their diets and wallets.

They are sorely understocked on essentials, feel the need to go out to the store, buy a bunch of quick fixes and snack like items, not having planned, no coupons, no sales stocking...they over-spend and then go home to the same situation three or four days later.

I go out for fresh stuff, veggies, salad and fruit, mik items and all when needed (they go bad so fast and then I feel guilty if it gets forgotten and goes bad). I have a stocked freezer, stocked shelves (canned and dry goods), all the staples you could want. 

I have not done a full on shopping trip in almost two years. I am at that point those extreme couponers talk about when they are stocked enough to cherry pick the sales (in my case it's also cherry picking the two local salvaged goods stores). 

Can you imagine these households in a time of crisis?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Can you imagine these households in a time of crisis?


Yes as they are the first ones to hit the panic button, end up looting stealing TVs and get home freaking out once they figure out they can not eat the HD widescreen they just burned 4,000 calories to get home. It is one of the reasons I abhor cities and towns. Rural folks just think different. Off grid folks could care less, they know they have what they need. We don't drive forty miles to picvk up a quick TV dinner or MacMeal.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was growing up, it was not polite to ask anyone how much they had , their religion or their politics. It just wasn't done and if it was asked, it wasn't answered.

There is your answer to nosey people !


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I have come up with one I find amusing.

Its for my master and his horde of little monsters.
I really want some one to ask so I can see the reaction.  :lolsmash:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Yes as they are the first ones to hit the panic button, end up looting stealing TVs and get home freaking out once they figure out they can not eat the HD widescreen they just burned 4,000 calories to get home. It is one of the reasons I abhor cities and towns. Rural folks just think different. Off grid folks could care less, they know they have what they need. We don't drive forty miles to picvk up a quick TV dinner or MacMeal.


Ha! Funny but true. I've never been asked or suspected(I think...), but if I am then I might reply, "Have you learned nothing from all the hurricanes and power outages? Sheesh...".


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have not been asked if I was a "prepper" but cashiers have commented about the amount of stuff I buy when I go through the line with 40lbs of chicken (or whatever is on sale). I just smile and say "I have a teenage boy with lots of friends. I never know how many I will be feeding."


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Very smart mdprepper! I come from a large family, then we all have kids and have frequent gatherings, so that's a good enough reason. "I am the host to all the family gatherings, so..you just have the have it all on hand"!

longrider, that makes me think of Katrina. The city was flooded, people were dying yet people were on the streets looting stores for electronics! The most appalling thing I have ever witnessed, and since TV cameras caught it, these people did not even seem to care.

I am glad I do not live in a city, or even a suburb. I know there are many who do and don't feel they have a choice so I would stay locked in in one of those emergencies, or get out fast. What we witnessed with Katrina was exactly what it would be like the minute SHTF in this country, and thats outright scary.


----------

